# Grieg's songs



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I've just started getting into Edvard Greig's songs, and I have to say I really love most everything I've heard so far. I had listened to a few before, but never really in much depth. I never really hear his name mentioned much when people discuss the genre either! So, Grieg-lovers...what do you think are some of his better songs out there? Any recommendations? Things to steer clear of? Out of what I've heard so far I think that "Våren" is probably my favorite. Oh, and links are welcome!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not generally a fan of vocals, but this instrumental version of Jeg Elsker Dig (bearing the libretto in mind still) is beautiful:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Stargazer, can _you_ give some recommendations? I don't know Grieg's songs at all, and I'm always on the lookout for good lieder.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, and I realized I have played Våren in an arrangement for woodwind quintet. Beautiful, indeed.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Stargazer, can _you_ give some recommendations? I don't know Grieg's songs at all, and I'm always on the lookout for good lieder.


I can try lol. I'm not familiar with a ton of his songs but so far some good ones I've listened to include "Ein Svane", the Haugtussa song cycle, "En Drøm", "Solveig's Sang" (from Peer Gynt), and "Jeg elsker dig". Other than that I don't really know any others, but I know he wrote quite a few more. I find them all to just be so relaxing!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

This is probably the best-known of Grieg's "lieder":






Another nearly equally beloved orchestral song from Peer Gynt:






_A Swan_:






_Våren_:






I would definitely recommend any of Monica Groop's recordings of Grieg's lieder:






Anne Sofie von Otter also has a rather acclaimed set, and there are several recording of his orchestral songs, as well as a box set of the complete songs on Brilliant that has garnered some solid reviews. Grieg was a master of the miniature, and the lieder were perfectly suited to him. Grieg's approach to lieder, however, was not as sophisticated as Schubert, Schumann, Wolf, etc...Rather, he offered up something simpler... akin to folk songs.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Meaghan- I'm always on the lookout for good lieder.

Check out my review of the lieder of Wilhelm Kienzl on the Current Listening thread. There are some marvelous... and rather unknown lieder to be found there.


----------



## Romantic Geek (Dec 25, 2009)

Definitely the Haugtussa cycle. It's fantastic from beginning to the end. I have this disc:










This is actually from that CD:


----------



## Operadowney (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Kirsten Flagstad recorded various Grieg songs on British Decca including the cycle "Haugtassa" (Troll Maiden)--it's about a relation of Hilltroll---I know tha t many of them are available on CD, so check it out with your dealer.


----------

